# Upgrading speakers



## Jaquatics (Oct 12, 2016)

My speakers are blown and I want to replace them. I'm doing taxes by logging my miles. I know I can do car washes and mint candies water etcetera on top of the mileage can I add on the expense of upgrading my speakers since it's an entertainment purpose or is this part of car maintenance costs included in the mileage logging? -Thanks


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jaquatics said:


> My speakers are blown and I want to replace them. I'm doing taxes by logging my miles. I know I can do car washes and mint candies water etcetera on top of the mileage can I add on the expense of upgrading my speakers since it's an entertainment purpose or is this part of car maintenance costs included in the mileage logging? -Thanks


----------



## Jaquatics (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks that was really helpful. My speakers are blown and when people want to listen to music and can't it can cause my ratings to go down. I have 2 tweeters that work in front and one back speaker that sometimes works.  I need to replace speakers either way, just wondering if I can write off expense or not. If not so be it, just want to know.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jaquatics said:


> Thanks that was really helpful. My speakers are blown and when people want to listen to music and can't it can cause my ratings to go down. I have 2 tweeters that work in front and one back speaker that sometimes works. I need to replace speakers either way, just wondering if I can write off expense or not. If not so be it, just want to know.


Were your speakers blown by pax cranking them up? If so, then regardless of taxes get the cheapest you can.

I keep the radio off and if anyone dies ask for music I control the volume. Under normal use your speakers should last longer than the car.

I actually don't know the answer to your question but I suspect since you're replacing something broken, not adding to the car, it would be considered a repair, and come under mileage. But maybe calling it extra entertainment would fly? I'm not motivated enough to know to go and read the tax code again.


----------



## Jaquatics (Oct 12, 2016)

Bought the car like that. Shitty hhr factory speakers, known problem.


----------

